
Ask HN: Why don't you collapse comments' huge threads? - tbarbugli
It looks to me that the first conversation at some point simply dominates the entire comments page making other conversation disappear.
======
brudgers
User "dang" is leads the Hacker News team for Ycombinator. He has stated that
collapsible threads are on the feature list:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment&query=by:dang%20collaps)

